# Poodles & Puke & Rants - Oh My!



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That does seem excessive. I don't have anything constructive to offer except maybe this will make you feel a wee bit better. I had a poodle get sick in bed. She had the audacity to walk up to my pillow and promptly upchuck all over my face, hair and pillow. It was hot and nasty. I had to get up and wash my hair (it's long BTW) change clothes and sheets and locate another pillow. I was not pleased at all. 

I wonder if you could get a couple of bed chucks and teach him to lay on/throw up on those. 

I wish you the best finding a resolution for this. Sounds like a great way to not get any sleep.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I would start by eliminating the fabric softener, in case the vet is right about that - he is, after all, spending many more hours sleeping on your bed than on your clothes. And I would change his feeding pattern, with perhaps a small breakfast, a main meal in the middle of the day, and a snack in the early evening, or even just one meal, early in the day. And cover the bed with easily washable throws! Good luck - the mess, the worry, and the sleep deprivation combined sound horrible.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'd ask for a second opinion from another vet - one whom you have researched thoroughly.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ew, horrid! Poor you and poor Cash! I'd be bothered if mine were upchucking that often too, but yes maybe for now change the fabric softener and eating pattern.

And definitely washable throws on the bed! Preferably several so you can just dump one off and sort it out in the morning! Sleep deprivation is no good for anyone.

No help from me, but lots of sympathy! :hug:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I assume you have already tried different food? Maybe a different protein source...or less protein?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You absolutely deserve to rant and to be concerned. Also a Poodle Mom award of some sort! An altered feeding schedule is what I would try first. The fabric softener suggestion seems a stretch solution, but by all means try it. I would also try to figure out if there are any clues during the days in which she throws up. Is it dog park day, or doggie day care day? I would make notes on the consistency - undigested, bile, dry heaves. If the night vomiting continues, despite changes I would have another chat with the vet to see if a referral is in order or some additional tests or some medicine. I'm really sorry you and Cash are having this issue.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had 2 poodles and 3 Portuguese Water Dogs. My poodles did not have digestive problems but all 3 of my PWDs did. So I am inclined to say that throwing up/bad poos is not just a poodle thing. 

One of my dogs, who threw up a lot, would usually go to the door to be let outside and would throw up in the grass. They don't make a lot of dogs like him. My other dog would search me out when she was nauseous so that she could throw up on the carpet at my feet. My feeling about this is that the 2nd dog did not feel well and wanted to be near me and then she felt relaxed enough to finally throw up. I think that might be why your dog is throwing up on your bed. That is where he gets sick and she wants to be near you. Eliminating the fabric softener and getting a detergent with no dyes is always a good idea for both you and your dog's health.

It turned out my first dog (who tried to throw up outside) had pancreatitis and then later was diagnosed with Addison's Disease. It is an easy blood test to determine chronic pancreatitis. So I would really advise that test if your dog is throwing up. 

Also, I give my dogs with digestive problems Prozyme, which is an enzyme to help them digest their food. If that doesnt' work, there are prescription digestive enzymes that sort of pre-digest the food before your dog eats it.

If the food being thrown up does not look digested (big chunks of food), then it is not breaking down in the stomach and thus cannot proceed through the digestive track. So digestive enzymes are a good place to start with that. And yes, I too have observed they can eat some meals without throwing up but throw up others. I don't know why this is so.

I am not sure why dogs throw up at night but not during the day time. I went through a period of this happening with one dog. If the throw up was bile, then I felt maybe she needed a small easily digestible snack in late evening. If the food thrown up was not digested, then I made sure to use digestive enzymes after that.

When my one dog had Addisons, his symptoms were drinking and peeing a lot, losing weight, throwing up, and not wanting to eat. Of course, these symptoms were not evident at the beginning. I had some of them sometimes but not altogether until he actually had an Addisonian Crisis, which required emergency medical care. Once he was diagnosed and started receiving the cortisone that was missing from his body, he hardly ever threw up, ate great, and was general more robust in health.

My advice to you is to get your dog tested for pancreatitis to eliminate that possibility if for no other reason and to add a digestive enzyme like Prozyme to each meal. And it certainly doesn't hurt to make sure your laundry detergent has no dyes or fragrances and to stop using fabric softener on the bed clothes.

If you can't get Cash to lay on something on your bed that is easily washable, then you might want to consider some type of dog bed for him at night. Either a crate next to your bed (like you would use for a puppy) or a dog bed with an x-pen around it next to your bed. That way you would not have to clean your own bed when it happens. Your dog will probably not like this, but can get use to it. I also have had to do this with my dogs. If they are sick, they sleep on a dog cot with an x-pen around it. 

You have my sympathy and best wishes in solving this problem.


----------



## Momoshells (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you think it could be related to any meds you might be giving him (ie topical flea and tick, heartworm, de workers)? I recently gave my spoo senitel for the first time. She acted tired the rest of the day and then threw up several times that night.


----------

